# Humic Acid/Fulvic Acid/Sea Kelp Ratios



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

So I mixed some humic acid, Fulvic acid and sea kelp. When I went to spray it I found the container to have this growth and it was super viscous. 


Has anyone else have this problem?
Any suggestions to prevent it from becoming so viscous?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Humic, Kelp, and Fulvics don't like to be dissolved at high rates. That looks like you tried to make it too concentrated. I generally stick to 1-4 Tbsp/liter. If you made a highly concentrated mix, you can get it to dissolve with more water.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

bernstem said:


> Humic, Kelp, and Fulvics don't like to be dissolved at high rates. That looks like you tried to make it too concentrated. I generally stick to 1-4 Tbsp/liter. If you made a highly concentrated mix, you can get it to dissolve with more water.


I did make it pretty concentrated. But it wasn't viscous after mixing it and what explains the bacterial bloom?


----------



## occamsrzr (Apr 27, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> > Humic, Kelp, and Fulvics don't like to be dissolved at high rates. That looks like you tried to make it too concentrated. I generally stick to 1-4 Tbsp/liter. If you made a highly concentrated mix, you can get it to dissolve with more water.
> ...


Did you mix this and let it sit? I've had growth after a few days after mixing. There is enough nutrients in the kelp to cause bacterial and fungal growth. I've switched to mixing day of application.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

occamsrzr said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > bernstem said:
> ...


@occamsrzr 
I did. I thought I could make a batch a dispense what I needed without having to measure out and mix before spraying. Does RGS have this bacterial/fungus issue?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Theycallmemrr said:


> I did. I thought I could make a batch a dispense what I needed without having to measure out and mix before spraying. Does RGS have this bacterial/fungus issue?


What does it suggest on the label?


----------

